# Rain is working



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

290 yesterday


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

theeyes said:


> 290 yesterday


NICE FIND!!:coolgleam


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Nice find! I was up that way last weekend and areas of our property still had some snow - it was all gone by Sunday though. Guess I missed out by a week - hopefully be up next weekend.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

please feel free to mail me several thousand of them tasty things


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

theeyes said:


> *Rain is working*
> 
> 290 yesterday


Sure did !


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

The rain was a godsend  

I wont tell how many we found over the weekend. Don't want to make nobody mad


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

StumpJumper said:


> The rain was a godsend
> 
> I wont tell how many we found over the weekend. Don't want to make nobody mad


Aw hell sTuMP , I ain't mad - just JEALOUS!!!!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

sfw1960 said:


> Aw hell sTuMP , I ain't mad - just JEALOUS!!!!



There's more out there!~ 

I was picking the same spots every day with big fresh ones popping overnight..

I used to wonder if they really pop overnight but I am positive that they do now.

Anyways, it's prime this week.. Better get out there! I won't be back up this week but I will when the whites are popping


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

StumpJumper said:


> I was picking the same spots every day with big fresh ones popping overnight..
> 
> I used to wonder if they really pop overnight but I am positive that they do now.


Yup, over night and even during the day in certain conditions. This happened in 2003 to me, the first spot I hit in I cleaned up then hit it on the way out and was shocked how many were up again. No way I could have missed em.
Today a run up to Mesick didn't produce much. Was gonna try another spot but it was pretty poor today for Mesick so didn't.
Rain or warmth please...


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

And didn't stop in again

Yes more rain and warm


----------

